# Help to locate twin USA size mattresses



## JeannineA

Any chance to locate USA size twin bed mattresses in France? Or someone travelling to France who will bring a twin set that I'll pay for plus pay for adding shipment to Paris? Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

A US twin mattress is 96.5 x 190.5 cm (converting from standard inches to cm).

Here in France, you can get "single" mattresses in 90cm x 190cm which is reasonably close. Depending on what sort of bed you have, you may want to take a look at Amazon.fr or one of the mattress companies that deliver here in France - Emma, Tediber, Simba, Eve or one of the larger furnishing stores - La Redoute, Comforama, or even IKEA (IKEA has a large range of mattress sizes) to see what comes closest to what you need. 

Importing something from the US means that you'll have to pay 20% VAT on both the cost of the mattress and the cost of the shipping, which makes this a very expensive way to do things.


----------



## suein56

About 15km from us is a mattress company/shop .. they manufacturer all their own products .. to any size you want. If this is available in our semi-rural area it might be available near to you. 
The cost is very little more than an every day good quality mattress. And they deliver 😊


----------



## mohsel

my advise, unless you plan to return home in few years, it is worth investing in french size matress .. and go for the popular sizes ..
I got myself a 200x180cm matress and now I wished I would have gotten the 160 (I am too big for the 140) but 160 would be fine ... now I have all sort of trouble finding the proper accessories for the 180 matress/bed as 180 is not really popular ... imagine what would a 190.5 be like?
one more thing, lets assume your chosen matress in regular size costs x euros, you would think that extending it by 20% of size would be 1.2x euros .. but this is really wrong, the price would go up to 50% over the original size as it will be custom made.. of course this will differ from one shop/factory to the other, but the general concept exists.. you will pay more than what you would expect..
so paying more and facing troubles later on, why not just get yourself something standard !


----------

